# d3 beta



## Blauerwind (21. April 2012)

Sers 
Ich finde die Beta öde! Grafik ist S***** . Npcs bäää ... sooo viel wirbel für nix? nach 8bis10 jahren warten bissel wenig....
und wer sagt geht nur um items kann man genau wieder d2 spielen da hat man noch den würfel...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2012)

is wie bei jedem wow addon oder sc2 -> sc1. das gleiche nur besser


----------

